# Microfibre Madness incredipad with ONR



## andyb_sv

I have an Incredipad and I’m looking to get some ONR, is the pad ok to use with ONR or should I be getting some edgeless microfibres instead?


----------



## RS3

Microfibres, yes edgeless, soft and fluffy ones preferably. Leave them to soak in the aolution for at least an hr before using them until they get slimey The longer you keave them, the more product you absorb. If you used the incredipad, the sponge inside will absorb the product and not so much the fibres. You need typically 8 microfibres to do a focus sized car but if course depends how dirty and the type of dirt.


----------



## pt1

I tend to to use long noodle wash mitts with ONR, had no issues even on black paint (paint only dusty) i spray the drying cloth with a ONR qd mix when drying too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyb_sv

Thanks, I've ordered some edgeless MF's from Ragmaster.


----------



## RS3

Which towels Andy?
They dont get much better than the Rag Co. IMO.


----------



## Brian1612

MF wash mitts/pads are fine, noodle mitts are very good for ONR washes also. Can even get away with a single one if you use a rinse bucket & thoroughly agitate the mitt to remove all the dirt lifted from the panel.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

+1 for Noodle mitts
Costco do 4 x Simoniz for £8 in various colours


----------



## Ryan90VRS

I've been using the Big Red Sponge, yes it's expensive but I find it much better than messing on with loads of MF cloths.


----------



## RS3

Ryan90VRS said:


> I've been using the Big Red Sponge, yes it's expensive but I find it much better than messing on with loads of MF cloths.


I've gawped at that thing for years now and never been brave enough to actually buy at that price (Been living in Yorkshire for 20 years now which may explain my tightness😆).
Would love to give one a go.


----------



## ENDA

I had a big red sponge and some ONR delivered today. Just need ECP to deliver some buckets and I’m good to go! I’ve never used ONR before, nervous as hell about it!


----------



## Scotty B

I've been using the incredimitt for 8 months and I find it works very well.


----------



## Scottland

I use the incredisponge or there's a similar one from the rag company. Never had any issues, but I also have a few sacrificial microfiber cloths on hand for the dirtier bits like sills etc.


----------



## tosh

I’ve tried most things with ONR and I’ve settled on noodle wash mitts or pads. I used a Zymol sponge for a very long time, but it never really rinsed out during the wash. Moved to big red sponge and then a multiple sponge method, and now use 4 Simoniz mitts in a bucket. 

Chemical guys do a nice noodle wash pad. Griots do one but are hideously expensive. 

ONR works well when you have protection on your car (wax, sealant, ceramic) but not on a naked or neglected car.


----------

